# Worth?? '95 F250



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

local guy is selling his

'95 F250 with dump insert and uni-mount setup (no plow though)

thoughts? it has rust, is 15yrs old, 5.4l gasser, auto, 4x4


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

it either has the 5.8 (351) or 7.5 (460). 

based on the pictures and brief descritpion, i wouldn't go any higher than $4k. 3000-3500 is probably more realistic.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

This truck was on craigslist last summer for sale same pics and everything he was asking if i remember correctly 2grand and no plow i called and ask if i come see it and at the time when called the guy said the truck was being fixed or something tell him 1500/cash


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i bet that truck has been beten to death


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;1059751 said:


> i bet that truck has been beten to death


My thoughts exactly. I'd say $3500 tops if everything is in good shape and works.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm gonna buy it for $1500


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Go for it at $1500. Worst case you can part it out if it craps the bed.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

as long as the dump bed is solid you can get a grand easy out of that. 1500 sounds like a steal to me.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

I think that thing will nickle and dime you to death


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

why wont he sell the plow


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

well after talking to him i'm prob just gonna pass it up

105k miles, 40% tread on tires, and the truck STALLS when first put int R


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

is it an automatice overdrive trans (the e4od)? if so, i bet the filter dropped in the pan. this is very common and stalling in reverse is usually the synptom. there is a $10 "stay put" filter kit that is nothing more than a piece of sheetmetal used to hold the filter up. really a very simple fix. 

where in nj is this truck? if you're gonna pass it up i may want to take a look.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

If this truck was local I'd ask for the info. I'd take it for $1,500


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

the dump insert is NOT included for 1500


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

do you really need the insert


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

are you lookoing for that body style truck i may know of one for sale i think it has meyers i will see if it still there up in west milford nj


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

That would worth $3000 easy. Here it full of rot trucks go for much.


Look it been use for landscape.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

The truck is NOT worth a dime more then $1500


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

*f250*

there is a couple f250s for sale on the craigslist if your looking with and with out plows on them


----------



## 4-Seasons (Dec 13, 2007)

*South Jersey looking for plow truck*

Just jetting into plow business. have a 04 f250 but dont want to put the wear a tear on it looking for a cheap truck. any suggestions and is there alot of preping for the truck to be ready to plow. like air flow systems etc.?


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

EGLC;1059704 said:


> local guy is selling his
> 
> '95 F250 with dump insert and uni-mount setup (no plow though)
> 
> thoughts? it has rust, is 15yrs old, 5.4l gasser, auto, 4x4


this truck is back on craigslist for sale again 2750 obo
this truck has been for sale for almost 2yrs now i remember seeing this thing for sale when i bought mine almost 2yrs ago unbeliveable 
wonder whats wrong with it everybody is looking for that style truck but something must be wrong with this one


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

Maybe you just hit the nail on the head. Everyone ASSUMES that it must be junk.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

I still think this truck will nickle and dime you to death


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

of course almost 2years later its back on cl with the same pics i belive whoever buys it will dump alot of money in it


----------

